# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تبدأ رسميًا بإصدار تحديث EMUI 10.1 لعدد من الأجهزة الخاصة بها

## mohamed73

كشفت شركة Huawei لأول مرة عن واجهة EMUI 10.1 مع سلسلة الهواتف الذكية  Huawei P40 Series، ولكن قررت الشركة الصينية الآن جلب هذه الواجهة الجديدة  إلى المزيد من الأجهزة التابعة لها في الصين. Huawei P30 و Huawei P30 Pro  و Huawei Nova 6 Series و Huawei MatePad Pro بدأت جميعها بتلقي تحديث  EMUI 10.1. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، بدأ الهاتفين Honor V30 و Honor V30 Pro  بالحصول على واجهة MagicUI 3.1 والتي تجلب معها نفس ميزات EMUI 10.1.
 كما سبق وأشرنا، فهذا التحديث متوفر للأجهزة المذكورة آنفًا في الصين  فقط، وهذا ما يعني بأنه سيتعين على بقية المستخدمين في جميع أنحاء العالم  الإنتظار لبعض الوقت قبل الحصول على هذه الواجهة الجديدة والميزات التي  تأتي بها. 
 وكما يوحي إسمها، فواجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة لا تأتي بتغييرات كبيرة  جدًا، فهي تجلب معها بعض التحسينات لبعض الميزات الحالية، فضلا عن بعض  الميزات الجديدة. 
 قامت شركة Huawei في واجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة بتحسين الأداء والسرعة،  وتعزيز الإستقرار، فضلا عن تحسين بعض الميزات مثل Multi-Windows و  Multi-Device Control Panel و Multi-Screen Collaboration. وعلاوة على ذلك،  فقد قامت شركة Huawei كذلك في الإصدار الجديد من واجهة EMUI 10.1 بتضمين  تطبيق جديد يُدعى Huawei MeeTime، وهو التطبيق المصمم لإجراء مؤتمرات  الفيديو للتنافس مع أمثال FaceTime و Google Duo.
 واجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة تأتي كذلك مع المساعد الرقمي الجديد Celia،  والذي يمكن إستدعاؤه من خلال الأمر الصوتي ” Hey Celia “. من المتوقع أن  يتم إطلاق Celia في بعض الأسواق الغربية أولا، وهذا يشمل المملكة المتحدة  وفرنسا وإسبانيا والمكسيك وشيلي وكولومبيا. يجب أن تليها البلدان الأخرى  مستقبلاً. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## فيصل حمد

شكررررررررررا لكم

----------

